# Starting up again...



## Caz73 (Nov 25, 2018)

So after a couple of months off (successfully completed c25k in the summer before diagnosed) back on it later.  Have been walking lots but missing my jogging. Starting off with slow one round the block after tea. Say after tea as I don't wanna go low on levels as they tend to drop to 4 after a walk at the mo so figured if I go an hour after my Sunday roast should be ok.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2018)

Good luck Caz!  I've been stepping things back up again this month, after months of doing virtually no running at all - in fact, I've clocked up 51 miles this month, which is more than I managed over the entire first 6 months of the year!  

It is hard to get the motivation going again, especially when you know it's going to be tough starting from a low base, but stick with it and things will quickly start to improve and you'll begin to enjoy it more  I always find it particularly difficult at this time of year as I like to get out in the mornings first thing when it is nice and quiet, but don't like running in the dark - currently, that means after 7:15, roll on Spring!


----------



## Caz73 (Nov 25, 2018)

Wow 51 miles is really good! Its hard to pick it up after a few months off even tho I go walking it's completely different so hoping the muscle memory kicks in.  Strangely I prefer winter jogging than summer as I love to get my hat and gloves on and just pound the pavements in the dark.  Although this is partly so no-one can see me too as I'm still very slow at it.  Good luck yourself and thanks for the advice.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Good luck Caz!  I've been stepping things back up again this month, after months of doing virtually no running at all - in fact, I've clocked up 51 miles this month, which is more than I managed over the entire first 6 months of the year!
> 
> It is hard to get the motivation going again, especially when you know it's going to be tough starting from a low base, but stick with it and things will quickly start to improve and you'll begin to enjoy it more  I always find it particularly difficult at this time of year as I like to get out in the mornings first thing when it is nice and quiet, but don't like running in the dark - currently, that means after 7:15, roll on Spring!


Keep at it Caz73


----------



## BigMalc (Dec 11, 2018)

So any good tips from getting from the need to start up again stage to the have started again stage?

I've had achilles injury this year, so not alot of running, did get back to 5miles in October, but then nothing for 5 weeks due to variety of illness, lethargy and work related lack of routine .


----------

